# Tree stands for large live oaks



## brettkeyallegro (Sep 7, 2009)

Going to buy two or three good tree stands for new ranch. They will be placed in large live oaks and just wanted some advice on some quality stands. I seriously doubt they will ever be moved once placed and want some that will last years to come.


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

We have one of these. They do the Job

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/gam...d/pid-1178119?color=Green+Dark+01&N=602989787


----------



## twang56 (Nov 21, 2010)

Which ever brand or type you choose be sure after season to loosen the attachment to the tree as when the tree grows it could damage the stand by being too tight. I learned the hard way.


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

I like to place a tripod in the limb over hang. It is surprising just how concealed you can get in a Live Oak. Good luck!!!


----------



## Guntown (Sep 18, 2012)

Woodseytoo makes an awesome tree stand they call it the grey ghost i believe and they are made in texas


----------



## brettkeyallegro (Sep 7, 2009)

I have had several people tell me about the Woodseytoo stands - going to get two and try them out.


----------



## huntingarcher (Aug 22, 2014)

Johnson 360,its a better stand than the Woodseytoo.The Johnson 360 works on crooked trees way better than the Woodsey,I have several of each.


----------

